# [SOLVED] Install.log



## hurricane123 (Nov 6, 2007)

I have to programs on my computer, Steam and Call of Duty. So when I tried to unistall these to things I have an error saying "Unable to open INSTALL.LOG" 



So my question is how do i fix this problem?:4-dontkno


*If i have to download anything I only have 425MB left.*


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Install.log*

it is remotely possible you dont have enough free disk space to uninstall.run a disk cleanup then try to uninstall it.


----------



## hurricane123 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Install.log*

Never mind, that i found out how to fix it myself

To fix alls you do is get unistaller 2006


----------



## pharoah (Aug 28, 2006)

*Re: Install.log*

cool glad ya got it fixed.:wave:


----------

